# Meltzers Backlash Ratings.



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't feel like typing them out so here's a pic. 











4.5 for the main event eh? Jeez.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Reasonable scores. Lashley vs Omos wasn’t bad enough to get one star tho, it was just dull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

He's very generous today.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

According to the screenshot Backlash 2022 was one of the best PPVs of all time. 

What I watched was a similar quality show to In Your House 9. Watchable and a few nicely put together matches, but mostly a filler meh show. 

Think me and Dave have grown apart 😂 😂


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

lmao that Flair/Rousey shit wasn't .25 of a star less than Cody/Rollins.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

LethalWeapon said:


> lmao that Flair/Rousey shit wasn't .25 of a star less than Cody/Rollins.


Exactly

It was at least a full star better


----------

